# Lesson learned...



## AquaHolic88 (Apr 20, 2010)

I went fishing last night while my fiance' was working. I went with his aunt and her boyfriend. After catching alot of smaller cats I decided to put a glove on since I didn't have a towel. The boyfriend caight a few pinfish so I decided to use one for bait in hopes i'd catch something a bit bigger. I cut of the head and put it on the hook....withing seconds I had a pretty good sized cat about 2lbs. After reeling him in I waited a few for him to calm down and realized he swallowed the hook. Me and my fiance's family don't exactly always get along and since they didn't bother to help I grabbed the cat, he thrashed and got me a bit. I waited for him to chill and grabbed him again. Yet again he thrashed but this time the spine on one of his fins got stuck in my glove. Not only did it get stuck through my glove, It went right through my pointer finger on my left hand. Finally they came to help. He was literally stuck through the glove and my finger and I couldnt get it out. Finally I got him off and then let them know when I take the glove off that I would probally be bleeding alot. Sure enough blood was trailing down my arm. Thankfully we had some toilet paper. I wrapped it up and decided to head home. All the boyfriend could do was laugh. He said "Did Crystal catch the biggest fish, or did the fish catch her?" They aren't from here and I don't think they knew about the venom coating their fins. The whole car ride my hand was tingly and literally on fire. After getting home and with some help from my fiance's mom I finally looked at the wound. I first seen the one mangled hole in my finger....then I seen the other. Apparently it didn't just go in my finger but all the way through! My fiance' finally got home and was told by his mom to check on me...he thought it was just a small cut, then I showed him. He was quite pissed at his aunt and the boyfriend. Apparently I am now grounded and can't go fishing with his family. I wrapped it in gause a few times during the night cuz it kept bleeding. I heard to put it in hot water...Instead I put it on a heating pad which helped a bit with the pain. I kept waking up all night because the pain was so bad though. It's now quite swollen but not quite as painful, I'm not sure if it hit the bone or not though. I can't move it without it being very painful. Anyways, If and when I catch another cat I'm either cutting the line, or having someone else do it. It's not worth having this happen again! :redface:


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Hope your finger gets alright. I've never caught a saltwater cat but I've been stuck by the freshwater variety plenty...they don't burn like I've heard the saltwater cats do though. Get someone to show you how to hold 'em around their fins from underneath. Heat (hot water) will break down a lot of toxins, it may be worth a try.


----------



## AquaHolic88 (Apr 20, 2010)

Yeah, thats how I went to grab him.. I've caught lots of cats before but he was a big guy and it was my fault I wasn't fully paying attention. Before I knew it he thrashed and his pectoral fin was stuck in my finger. I've been soaking it in hot water and slept with a heating pad around it all night. As long as there was heat on it the pain was bearable. I might call a doctor tomorrow to see if I should go in for a tetanus shot or x-rays to see if any of the spine is in it.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I'd go to the doctor ASAP, you could have nerve damage.


----------



## AquaHolic88 (Apr 20, 2010)

Once my fiance' gets home from work i'll probally end up going. I don't drive so unfortunately I have to wait for him. He has a short day though and should be home in a few hours.


----------



## floridabassman (Jun 18, 2009)

I got stuck by a nasty big cat a while ago, so i can sympathize with how bad that hurt! and about the doctor, i was squeezing slime/venom out of my pointer finger for the whole night, so unless you did that you might want to see the doc. good luck!


----------



## AquaHolic88 (Apr 20, 2010)

Yeah, I don't think my fiance' understands how much it hurt. I went and got a tetanus shot and some antibiotics so I think i'll be fine.


----------



## tabblet (Jan 2, 2008)

Man I feel for ya! You should be fine though. I took a ray barb to my hand one time and boy did it go deep and hurt like hell. Heat/hot water is key!! Apparently the venom/poison is made up of proteins that breakdown under heat. But the pain is rough! As long as you keep it clean and take some good antibotics like Cipro it'll clear up in under a week.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Catfish Spines*

Lots of dirty stuff on catfish spines.

The 'old heads'(older than me) used to say to rub catfish slime over the wound and it wouldn't get sore. What I really think happens is that the rubbing pushes some slime out of the wound.

If I get stuck deep, I go to to the ER to get a tetanus and antibiotics shot(s). 

I lost a toe and the top half of my right foot because of a tiny piece of glass. It got infected and they had to cut it off. It hasn't been right since and it's been almost 10 years. Don't mess with any wound. Get it looked at. C2


----------



## AquaHolic88 (Apr 20, 2010)

Ouch, My cousin lost his big toe when he just was learning to walk..I remember what he went through. It's amazing how a small cut from glass can end up being such a big deal. I did end up going to the ER. Got a tetanus shot, x-ray, and some antibiotics. Still swollen and sore but could've been worse. The male nurse I talked to got spined and had respirtory problems and pretty much went into shock! He said it was the worse pain he's ever been in.


----------

